# How fast do you guys go through cables?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I plugged in today, and what do you know. The 20 foot monster cable which goes from my guitar to my effects is allready crapping out on me. I've only had it for like four months. I thought monster was suppose to be like the best! ARghhh....


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't go through many at all. I've still got cables from 25 years ago that are still good. The old time I might have to redo an end, but I've never had to throw one out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have all planet wave cables. I had 3 go on me in the past year, one of which was about 5 years old. Every one was replaced for free.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been buying the "more expensive" cables over the last couple years & frankly have been disappointed. I blew through about 3 Planet Wave cables and although they're free replacements, it's ridiculous to have a "pro" cable less than a year old crap out on you as a professional player. I traded it in for a George L which was another disappointed. Not necessarily the quality but I can't stand the feel of the thing! It coils up & is basically impossible to use as your main guitar cable. I think they would be great for ped boards but I'm back to using my trusty canare & either switch craft or neutrix ends & soldering them myself! No more BS magic cable hype for me! ;-)

Sean


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

> ...monster cable...


'Nuff said :wink:

Both expensive and cheap cables tend to come from Asia. The expensive ones are just shinier with shiny names.

Making your own is best, IMO.

Cheers!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Geek said:


> Making your own is best, IMO.
> 
> Cheers!


+1 on that. Belden cable and neutrik ends is what I use. The cable never develops a memory, is always easy to move around and coil up and the outside sheathing is very durable.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I just read this closer...



> I thought monster was suppose to be like the best!


Here, have some info:

http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables
http://consumerist.com/353938/monster-cables-monster-ripoff-80-markups

Monster is also a notorious bully:
http://www.monstergreed.com/Index with info about MC.htm
http://www.google.com/search?q=monster+cable+bully


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Take it from a old sales guy, Video/audio accessories are the biggest rip-off there is. As a example, we use to sell mini-plug splitters, where you can plug 2 jacks into one, for 25 cents each. They were made in china, cost was something like 10 cents. This was a few years ago, but I just saw the same thing for $10. made in china as well. 

If your dollar store sells a cable, buy it there. Most of the stuff are just repackaged with either generic or major brand name, but it's the same thing. Even in higher priced stuff, like dvd's, TV's etc, it really doesn't make much of a difference, you can usually tell straight off what factory it comes from by the feature set and the buttons/connectors on the back. 

Funny thing, I just bought a cable, they were clearing them out for 5 bucks. These were over 10 years old, and used for electric guitar rentals. Worked fine. My friend just bought a Planet Wave, angled jacks etc, spent full retail price, it's pooched. :smile:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had the same cables for over 10 years. They're mostly rapco with a couple peaveys thrown in.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I made about half a dozen effects pedal patch cords and 3, 10, and 15 foot cables with Canare wire and Neutrik connectors. Cost me 65$ total for the lot. Not the cheapest deal around...but considering the price comparable factory-made cables go for, I did all right.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I have all planet wave cables. I had 3 go on me in the past year, one of which was about 5 years old. Every one was replaced for free.


I have those Planet Waves ones which are supposed to be used in one direction...one end marked with a guitar emblem and the other marked with a speaker emblem...I've had them for 6ish years.

my tech said "look out for these if you use pedals"

I said "really?"

he said "yes, these little things on the ends will rip the guts out of pedals. I've seen it many times"


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

At one point, my best friend and I got tired of getting our cables ripped off, so he went out and made two 30-foot long *bright green * guitar cables with Switchcraft military-grade connectors. Here are a couple of pictures of me using that cord - 

















The one on the left is from 1987. The one on the right is from February.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well that's interesting Geek.

I think the next time I get cables, I'm going to go for the cheapest one :smile:.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've thrown some away--cheap ones though, and lost some, had some "walk" away on me. But I've had a couple of Whirlwinds for 20+ years. But I don't go so much by brand, but usually I've looked for Belden or Canare. 

I got a cheap one free in 81 with my Mustang that's still working.

Of course if I had gigged more over the years, I'd probably have gone through more, and had more "walk" away on me.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

djdeacon said:


> At one point, my best friend and I got tired of getting our cables ripped off, so he went out and made two 30-foot long *bright green * guitar cables with Switchcraft military-grade connectors. Here are a couple of pictures of me using that cord -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a pair of bright yellow ones I made years ago.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,



Stratocaster said:


> Well that's interesting Geek.
> 
> I think the next time I get cables, I'm going to go for the cheapest one :smile:.


There are some showing up in smaller music stores with blue heatshrink on the plugs. About $12 and made in Korea (can't remember the brand). Rather good deal and used in some local recording studios :smile:

Cheers!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been using the same tweed cable for.... hmmm.... must be about 15 years. It's been on too many gigs to count and has never given me any problems. I think it's a Rapco Hog...

gtrguy


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I went through 2 or 3 planet waves cables in a year....but then I got one that has lasted me about a year now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Archer said:


> I went through 2 or 3 planet waves cables in a year....but then I got one that has lasted me about a year now.



You must really be hard on cables. But I don't think any cable will last long depending on how hard they are abused. The beauty of Planet Waves is when they die you visit the music store and they give you the free replacement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the same problem, cables seem to go on me all of the time and I think I am quite gentle with my gear. I am lucky though as my best friend (and singer in my band) is a electrical wizzkid and I give the busted ones to him to fix.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

cables last me for years... though I've seen how some guys treat their cables and it's no wonder they only last a few months.

I'm using Monster Cables Studio Pro 1000's... I'll say this... if the difference between the Monster SP 1000 and the Planet Waves cable cannot be heard... then to me that speaks for it'self. I'm no audiophile but I believe like many other guitarists/musicians out there I tend to focus on tone or sound quality... whatever you want to call it. There is a major difference from certain cable to cable comparisons and more subtly differences with others.
Whether it's percieved as a "good" difference thats another thing. Some like the shaved top and smokey/muddy bottom of certain cables and it works well within their tone... others... myself included like clarity and definition with a full frequency responce... along with a strong unchoked signal.

Whether your cable costs $10 or $100 if it suits your needs...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I too have few problems with cables and have found the Planet Waves very good. One of them gets my swivel chair rolled over it constantly (but by accident) in the teaching studio. When not in use they are kept neatly coiled and hung. When in use I try not to yank them, kink them, or otherwise abuse them. Mind you, I'm not as young as I used to be and don't jump around when I play anymore, but still...they don't give me any grief. 

Maybe I'm just lucky.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> The beauty of Planet Waves is when they die you visit the music store and they give you the free replacement.


Yeah...but, they die way too fast (as many of these posts attest to) and they sound like crap, IMO (and I'm not that picky about cables). My Planet Wave cable died way sooner that anything I've ever owned. I asked for my money back instead of getting another one.

I had a bunch of trouble with cables when I started gigging relatively regularly. I had some cables from Lord Valve that developed some weird static issues. So, I looked into making my own. But, for the hassle and the moderate savings, I wound up buying from Lava. I got good solid, reliable cables that sound great (and you don't have to go with his high end stuff, the low and mid priced stuff is great). Haven't had any issues since I got it late last year and I'd expect they will last for years.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Yeah...but, they die way too fast (as many of these posts attest to) and they sound like crap, IMO (and I'm not that picky about cables). My Planet Wave cable died way sooner that anything I've ever owned. I asked for my money back instead of getting another one.
> 
> I had a bunch of trouble with cables when I started gigging relatively regularly. I had some cables from Lord Valve that developed some weird static issues. So, I looked into making my own. But, for the hassle and the moderate savings, I wound up buying from Lava. I got good solid, reliable cables that sound great (and you don't have to go with his high end stuff, the low and mid priced stuff is great). Haven't had any issues since I got it late last year and I'd expect they will last for years.



I guess it just goes to show that everyone has a different experience and possibly a different idea of what cable abuse is.
I know I've had fairly good success with planet wave cables. And to be honest can't tell much difference between the sound of them and cheap cables. With everything in the sound chain (NOS tubes great quality amp, excellent quality pedals pickups, etc.) the cable is going to have very little contribution to the overall sound. I know that those who sell high end George L cables may disagree but thats the way I see it.
If a company says I never have to buy another cable ever again cause they'll keep replacing it then I'd be foolish not to take the offer. Its not trouble for me. I stock 2 extra cables.and I'm in the music store almost weekly. I've got the Burlington L&M 10 minutes from my office and the Cambridge store 15 minutes from my home.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

If you're gigging, the ambient noise level in the room (my buddy Don - "There sure are a lot of rowdy ambients here tonight!") is gonna cover up any sound difference between a good cable and a crappy one.

Do young people learn to treat cables properly any more? Has anybody ever told you "DON"T wind a signal cable around your elbow!!!!"? It's not your fault - if nobody's told you, you'll never know.

That's how I learned, by roadieing 35 (!) years ago, and by reading books like Bob Heil's "A Practical Guide to Concert Sound". The mic cables were treated better (a LOT better, actually) than the junior guys on the crew.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

djdeacon said:


> Do young people learn to treat cables properly any more? Has anybody ever told you "DON"T wind a signal cable around your elbow!!!!"? It's not your fault - if nobody's told you, you'll never know.


I don't wind my cables around my elbow, but I certainly would like to learn the proper way to "wind" them. The guys at the local music store told me to alternate the direction of the looping when winding a cable...easier said than done..even they had trouble doing it when they tried to show me. Any other suggestions/techniques? 

When at home, I hang mine over a 4 inch diameter curved support (tin can) which is at the ceiling level (I use ~ 14 to 15 foot cables) This is in the hope that it will help "relax" them and stop them from "coiling"...maybe false hope..LOL...any comments??

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

greco said:


> I don't wind my cables around my elbow, but I certainly would like to learn the proper way to "wind" them. The guys at the local music store told me to alternate the direction of the looping when winding a cable...easier said than done..even they had trouble doing it when they tried to show me. Any other suggestions/techniques?
> 
> When at home, I hang mine over a 4 inch diameter curved support (tin can) which is at the ceiling level (I use ~ 14 to 15 foot cables) This is in the hope that it will help "relax" them and stop them from "coiling"...maybe false hope..LOL...any comments??
> 
> ...


Thecable should show you what size of loop it wants to make, hold the cable in one hand and then make loops with the other and put it into the holding hand. Good cable will do alot of the work for you. If you end up with a twist in a section, just flip it around and it should straighten itself out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Thecable should show you what size of loop it wants to make, hold the cable in one hand and then make loops with the other and put it into the holding hand. Good cable will do alot of the work for you. If you end up with a twist in a section, just flip it around and it should straighten itself out.


Thanks Ripper...much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Over / Under Technique*



> I'd like to learn how to properly wrap cables



It's not that difficult,
It becomes second nature once you've done several.

Here's a video lesson::

http://stagecraft.theprices.net/gallery/cablewrap/cablewrap-qt.html


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Ripper...much appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Did that actually make sense? I was trying to figure out the best way to describe it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Did that actually make sense? I was trying to figure out the best way to describe it


Yes, it made sense. That is more or less how I wind cables.

Steeler...Couldn't get the video lesson to work for me.

BTW...This is not intended to be a highjack of the thread.

Dave


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

greco said:


> When at home, I hang mine over a 4 inch diameter curved support (tin can) which is at the ceiling level (I use ~ 14 to 15 foot cables) This is in the hope that it will help "relax" them and stop them from "coiling"...maybe false hope..LOL...any comments??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Any kind of jacketed cable will have a "natural" loop in it. This is a by-product of the way they're made - the cable is wound around a spool while the plastic jacket is still warm from the manufacturing process. The cable will then take the shape of that spool anytime it relaxes.

What I do is what I was taught - hold one end just ahead of the connector in your dominant (I'm left-handed, so left) hand. Take the next few inches of cable, twisting it slightly in the fingers of your other hand. As you twist, it should form a loop that is the size of said long-gone spool. Keep doing this until you have just about enough cable left to reach the floor. Take the remainder of the cable and wrap it around the coils until you come to the other end. Then push the other end of the cable through the coils. You should wind up with something that looks like this - 










Actually, looking at the job I did on that one, it should be back to roadie practice for me! 

Short cords (under 2m) are easy - fold 'em once, fold'em again and tie them in a loose knot.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, and in that video, buddy's loops are too big...but if I had to wrap 100 or so 50-foot mic cables, I'd probably make mine bigger, too!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been using these cables for a few years now:










Made by a company called Digiflex using Canare GS-6 cable and Neutrik plugs. They're easy to find in the stores in Canada. The packaging says they are guaranteed for ten years but apparently the company offers a lifetime warranty. I have five of them and have never had one fail on me or develop any kind of problem.

I also have a twenty year old Whirlwind Leader cable that's now retired. It still works fine. I am very careful with my gear, however.


----------

